# SALE: APR Turbo Inlet Hoses for 03'-up 225HP TT - $149.95!



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*RED HOSES ONLY - ON SALE FOR $149.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING LOWER 48 STATE SHIPPING!* 







 
*THE DEAL**:* 

On sale (while supplies last) are the APR TIPs in red only! APR is proud to release their newest addition to the APR Motorsport lineup; the APR Compressor Inlet Hose for the 1.8T. After extensive testing, APR's engineers have found that the OEM compressor inlet hose is not rigid enough to prevent collapse during high boost situations where airflow to the turbo is most important. A collapsed hose creates a huge airflow restriction that robs your motor of potential power! APR engineers designed a replacement hose of high quality silicone with wire wrapping throughout to ensure no collapse at even the highest boost pressures. APR's team found that simply recreating the hoses in silicone, no matter the density of the silicone, still allowed a collapse to occur. The wire wrapping ensures that not even the slightest collapse will be experienced providing more air to the turbo via the larger diameter of the hose and smoother transitions unleashing hidden power! 

The APR Motorsport Compressor Inlet Hoses are available in three colors; blue, black, and red. All APR Motorsport Hoses include everything you need for complete installation, including fittings and clamps. This modification is a great "starter mod" for those looking to get the most from their '03-up 225 horsepower equipped Audi TT. _This sale applies to red hose only!_ Quantity: 3 - available at this price! 

*PRICING**:* 

$149.95 with free shipping for Confirmed and Verified PayPal accounts. Order ship same day! 

*HOW TO ORDER**:* 

Point your mouse HERE or HERE and let us know you want to place an order by providing your PayPal info and your order will ship same day - THESE ARE ON THE SHELVES AND READY TO LEAVE TODAY! Please be sure that your account is Confirmed and Verified by reading www.mjmautohaus.com/paypal if you're not sure whether or not your account is. Visa and Mastercard also accepted for additional $5. PayPal saves you that $5. Only three (3) left at this deal so don't sleep.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Want to make me happy and offer the same - on one good for a 2001 :snowcool:


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

Is there a reducer needed to connect the PVC hose?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

corradojohnt said:


> Is there a reducer needed to connect the PVC hose?


 No, you won't have to buy an additional reducer.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Want to make me happy and offer the same - on one good for a 2001 :snowcool:


I 2nd this!:thumbup:

MJM hope you can do this!
:beer:


----------



## ericgl (Apr 1, 2010)

tt_kcalb_nevar said:


> I 2nd this!:thumbup:
> 
> MJM hope you can do this!
> :beer:


Me third.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

I'm thinking about it


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh man i'm in as soon as i get home!


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

None for 2001 180?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

goTTone said:


> None for 2001 180?


Shouldn't be a problem.

Please email us through our site HERE for applications other than the '03-up cars like this thread is for and we'll see what we can do.


----------

